# What did you buy today? Kitchen/Dining Edition



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2009)

If you're like me, you're probably always either browsing or buying something for your kitchen and/or dining room. So, I figured we can show off our purchases here.

I'll start!

Can I just say that signing up for Amazon Prime is the best money I've ever spent?

lol

6 Piece Bamboo Cooking Utensil Set 4 Spoons and 2 Turners

View attachment 64312


Kapoosh Knife Holder with Sharpener, Red
View attachment 64313


Chicago Metallic Commercial Cookie/Jelly Roll Pans, Set of 2
View attachment 64314


Oxo Good Grips Pastry Scraper
View attachment 64315


OXO Good Grips Pepper and Salt Grinder
View attachment 64316


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2009)

And now the only reason I was on amazon.com..LOL

Le Creuset Stoneware Large Utensil Crock, Red

View attachment 64317


----------



## Friday (May 25, 2009)

I bought a damn kitchen! LOL Finally almost pix ready.


----------



## Risible (May 25, 2009)

Misty, looks like you're gonna have a good time in the kitchen with your purchases! Hey, I have that stoneware crock, same color ... love it!

Friday, oooo, can't wait to see the finished pics! I assume you're gonna share them with us all? if not i'd love a private show, please, so i can die of envy all green and everything


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 25, 2009)

Risible said:


> Misty, looks like you're gonna have a good time in the kitchen with your purchases! Hey, I have that stoneware crock, same color ... love it!
> 
> Friday, oooo, can't wait to see the finished pics! I assume you're gonna share them with us all? if not i'd love a private show, please, so i can die of envy all green and everything



lol..Thanks..

I bought all of that..and really have no place to put it...damn galley kitchen.


----------



## Friday (May 27, 2009)

This weekend Ris. They finally came in and repainted all the dings that happen when you install granite and painted the ceiling with an eggshell finish like it was supposed to be. So much better than the flat. Then get all the recessed lighting back into place, wipe down the counters and we're picture ready. I'm soooooooo happy.


----------



## Risible (May 27, 2009)

Well, then - Let the gourmet cooking and feasting commence! Congratulations! :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## MissToodles (May 27, 2009)

Haven't bought any new kitchen supplies lately, but yes Amazon prime combined with heavily discounted prices on amazon--watch out!

The last item I purchased back in December was a 12 qt Cusiniart Stockpot:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008CM6K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It was marked down to $25 (from originally over $100) and I snatched one up. All the large pots I have were cheap and made out of very thin metal. When I cooked soup, some of the ingredients at the bottom of the pan would burn. I couldn't resist for such an inexpensive price. Very happy with the stockpot months later, has great heft. I actually save money now because I'm willing to make more things from scratch using it. 

View attachment 41CYK4WTJRL._AA280_.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 29, 2009)

I had to buy a new frying pan of death last week.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007GASMW/ref=ox_ya_oh_product

The Circulon Elite 12-Inch Covered Deep Skillet


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2009)

Would have loved to have one of those. They're back to $60 now



MissToodles said:


> Haven't bought any new kitchen supplies lately, but yes Amazon prime combined with heavily discounted prices on amazon--watch out!
> 
> The last item I purchased back in December was a 12 qt Cusiniart Stockpot:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008CM6K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> ...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2009)

I bought a sno cone machine! I always get a craving for sour green apple sno cones in like..DECEMBER!

So, I found this machine and I absolutely love it. It works great for one or two people and their syrup is really, really tasty!

You can go here and see the package deal I got. The machine, a bottle of syrup and a load of other stuff for like 44 bucks. I picked up a couple more flavors.

Oh..speaking of flavors..they have 75 and you can check out what they offer here!


----------



## toni (Jun 1, 2009)

I picked up 4 sets (8 total) of Rachel Ray mini cast iron oval casserole dishes. They are super cute. Great to make individual meals or a cute way to serve guests. 

I got them for 8 bucks at the Fortuneoff going out of business sale.

Mine are orange to match my RR pots that I got for 85 bucks at the Linens and Things going out of business sale.  

View attachment rrmini.jpg


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2009)

Misty, do they have a restaurant supply type place anywhere near you? The kind of place where you buy lettuce by the case and stuff. We have a chain here called Cash and Carry and they carry those Torani flavored syrups for like $3.50 a bottle. The Torani site also says they have them in Nebraska at Cost Plus World Market and several grocery chains.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 2, 2009)

Friday said:


> Misty, do they have a restaurant supply type place anywhere near you? The kind of place where you buy lettuce by the case and stuff. We have a chain here called Cash and Carry and they carry those Torani flavored syrups for like $3.50 a bottle. The Torani site also says they have them in Nebraska at Cost Plus World Market and several grocery chains.



I'm not sure if there's one here in Oklahoma City. Surely there is...I know of a couple in Tulsa if I need to go back there.

Thanks.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 2, 2009)

oh that's cute! I bet my kids would like that for this summer. That is if it ever gets hot here which I'm starting to doubt will happen. 

It was 80 something the other day, so there's hope yet I guess! 



MisticalMisty said:


> I bought a sno cone machine! I always get a craving for sour green apple sno cones in like..DECEMBER!
> 
> So, I found this machine and I absolutely love it. It works great for one or two people and their syrup is really, really tasty!
> 
> ...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 2, 2009)

Friday said:


> I bought a damn kitchen! LOL Finally almost pix ready.



WOW Friday? Just now getting finished?
I bet you're happy!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

maybe too small of a pic,... But I love Kitchen Aid Knives!! Just got these last week and they are awesome!! 

View attachment KA.jpg


----------



## Risible (Jun 2, 2009)

Haven't been able to afford it, but I've been lusting after the All-Clad 14" skillet. I got a 14" Rachael Ray non-stick skillet a little over a year, but the coating's wearing off, and I've read terrible reviews on it; however, the 14" size is very handy and I'm dying to replace it with the All-Clad version (not teflon coated). 

View attachment 317NBKC8QJL._AA280_.jpg


----------



## Melian (Jun 3, 2009)

By no means a large purchase, but I recently got this combination salt and pepper shaker. It's called Salt and Peeper.


----------



## Friday (Jun 21, 2009)

I wasn't kidding when I said I bought a whole damn kitchen, here t'is

Okay, finally. I tried to to use early morning light and got a lot of glare so I had to flick the light on in one pic and I'm not great at this. Don't mind the Buster Fur Monster traps on all the counters. All these new counter tops are like crack for a nosy boy like him and I WILL break him of that. I know where his feet have been and they will not be on my counters.

From the second arch, standing next to the fridge and looking towards the far end of the kitchen. There a sliding door at the end of the counter and that little bit of counter top in the far wall has a wine cooler under it.






A little further in, you get a better look at the window and a little more of the pantry cupboards down at the end.






This is the one I flipped the light on in. You just couldn't see other wise. You can see my baking area and double ovens. There's a small prep sink on the end of the counter.






Here you can get a better view (although dark) of the ovens and the nice cupboard to the left of the ovens where I keep all the baking supplies. The cupboards under counter are half mixing bowls, glass cake pans, etc and the one on the left has the vertical pan rack where you can slot in cookie sheets, broiler pans, cooling racks, extra oven shelves, etc.






Looking back towards the outer wall you can see a bit of the bar, the closed door is the utility room and the open one is D's little half bath, right next to the garage where he needs it.






Looking back towards the dining room (which you can't see) is the wall between the two arches and more cupboards. I sold my soul for cupboards. You may notice a trap or two. That's the edge of the bar in the foreground.






Straight on at D's fancy coffee corner (that he never uses), that's my cold drawers underneath to the right.






Looking out the window over the sink. The glare keeps you from seeing much but the granite runs up the wall to the window and the sill is granite as well. No more ruined sills from over watered plants or people putting wet glasses up there.






My glorious, six burner gas stove with the pop up downdraft behind it.






And the island it's set in (ignore the Buster traps). You can kind of see the bar that runs on the back side of the island. I didn't think to get a pic of it. I'm going to have the devil's own time finding stools tall enough for it.






Hope this all fits.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

Friday said:


> I wasn't kidding when I said I bought a whole damn kitchen, here t'is
> 
> Okay, finally. I tried to to use early morning light and got a lot of glare so I had to flick the light on in one pic and I'm not great at this. Don't mind the Buster Fur Monster traps on all the counters. All these new counter tops are like crack for a nosy boy like him and I WILL break him of that. I know where his feet have been and they will not be on my counters.
> 
> ...


I AM extremely JEALOUS!! sooooo beautiful!!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 21, 2009)

Friday said:


> I wasn't kidding when I said I bought a whole damn kitchen, here t'is



Friday that is a beautiful kitchen! It looks nearly as big as my house lol and I am not kidding.

You have all the nice stuff I see on the "tv cooking show kitchens", very nice, very nice!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome kitchen! I'm very jealous!




Friday said:


> I wasn't kidding when I said I bought a whole damn kitchen, here t'is
> 
> Okay, finally. I tried to to use early morning light and got a lot of glare so I had to flick the light on in one pic and I'm not great at this. Don't mind the Buster Fur Monster traps on all the counters. All these new counter tops are like crack for a nosy boy like him and I WILL break him of that. I know where his feet have been and they will not be on my counters.
> 
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Jun 22, 2009)

Friday, I have been waiting for these pictures. Everything looks fantastic. That stove!! I would actually enjoy cooking, if I had that kitchen. Do you have any other remodel plans?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, Friday! What a gorgeous kitchen! Mark and I long for a huge kitchen because a full-size, well-appointed kitchen just makes cooking and baking so much less of a chore and more fun. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Risible (Jun 22, 2009)

Great job, Friday! You must be very proud! I love the way you've set up your kitchen - a place for everything and everything in its place.  Very nice use of negative space mixed in with the cabinets - very pleasing to the eye. 

I have one of those slideout trash drawers too - love it. I have a (relatively) tiny kitchen, and had to chose my cabinets carefully, but the space that trash drawer takes up was well worth it. I love the tall, arched faucet, too - we have one along with a deep sink and it's so easy now to slide that tall stock pot under it.

And how very considerate of you to install all those miles of countertop for Buster's perusal.


----------



## Sugar (Jun 22, 2009)

I did two things after seeing these pics... 1) I made sure I didn't pee myself and 2) I had a slight daydream about me cooking and dancing and then kissing a hunky Italian man in that kitchen.

So when can I come over?



Friday said:


> I wasn't kidding when I said I bought a whole damn kitchen, here t'is
> 
> Okay, finally. I tried to to use early morning light and got a lot of glare so I had to flick the light on in one pic and I'm not great at this. Don't mind the Buster Fur Monster traps on all the counters. All these new counter tops are like crack for a nosy boy like him and I WILL break him of that. I know where his feet have been and they will not be on my counters.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 22, 2009)

I need that kitchen!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> I need that kitchen!



i agree!! i want it!::wubu:


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Friday, I have been waiting for these pictures. Everything looks fantastic. That stove!! I would actually enjoy cooking, if I had that kitchen. Do you have any other remodel plans?



Mossy, I can say with total conviction that other than paint and carpet...'As God is my witness I will never remodel anything ever again!'. Seriously, unless I could move out while they did it I will never live through that kind of mess again. Yes it was worth it...now, but there were times between 12/01 (the day they ripped out the existing facilities) and the second week in April when I could finally boil water again that I was ready to set a match to the whole thing.

But it's done now and I love it. Now if I can keep Buster from setting his hairy self on fire on the cooktop. Hairy little weirdo is fascinated by dancing flames. :doh:

I thank you all for your kind words and appreciation and I promise anyone who shows up on my doorstep will be well fed (just don't expect the rest of the house to measure up, it's old and comfy like me :happy.

Ella and Mossy, you two are an easy commute. Lets DOOOOOO IT girls.


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2009)

Risible said:


> Great job, Friday! You must be very proud! I love the way you've set up your kitchen - a place for everything and everything in its place.  Very nice use of negative space mixed in with the cabinets - very pleasing to the eye.
> 
> *I have one of those slideout trash drawers too - love it.* I have a (relatively) tiny kitchen, and had to chose my cabinets carefully, but the space that trash drawer takes up was well worth it. I love the tall, arched faucet, too - we have one along with a deep sink and it's so easy now to slide that tall stock pot under it.
> 
> And how very considerate of you to install all those miles of countertop for Buster's perusal.



I love them too Ris, very handy but out of sight. We do have a small lidded can under the sink for non-recyclables that can't go down the disposal but we don't produce much. It's great that the local PUD turns all my vegetable peels and other disposal stuff into a fine product called TAGRO. Free to the public in small amounts (5 gals) and dirt cheap by the truckload. Stuff doesn't smell like flowers the first few times it rains but plants LOVE it (and it's all sterilized).


----------



## Risible (Jun 23, 2009)

Friday said:


> I love them too Ris, very handy but out of sight. We do have a small lidded can under the sink for non-recyclables that can't go down the disposal but we don't produce much. It's great that the local PUD turns all my vegetable peels and other disposal stuff into a fine product called TAGRO. Free to the public in small amounts (5 gals) and dirt cheap by the truckload. Stuff doesn't smell like flowers the first few times it rains but plants LOVE it (and it's all sterilized).



Wow, that PUD program sounds great! Wish we had that ... I do collect some, but can't use them all, fruit and veg scraps for our worms. Seems they've really gotten busy and multiplied since the weather has started to warm up this year and now they're consuming more stuff. Our own little TAGRO program, I guess you could call it.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 24, 2009)

just let me know when lady!



Friday said:


> Mossy, I can say with total conviction that other than paint and carpet...'As God is my witness I will never remodel anything ever again!'. Seriously, unless I could move out while they did it I will never live through that kind of mess again. Yes it was worth it...now, but there were times between 12/01 (the day they ripped out the existing facilities) and the second week in April when I could finally boil water again that I was ready to set a match to the whole thing.
> 
> But it's done now and I love it. Now if I can keep Buster from setting his hairy self on fire on the cooktop. Hairy little weirdo is fascinated by dancing flames. :doh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Aug 5, 2009)

Your new kitchen is so spacious. It is lovely. I really especially like your appliances, especially the oven.
What a difference having a spacious and well equipped kitchen makes. My sister's kitchen in her rented home is so pokey, and my sister is an amazing cook. It just does not do her justice.


----------



## Friday (Aug 5, 2009)

It's funny Shosh. I've always loved to cook, looked forward to doing holiday dinners etc but now I sometimes literally wake up Saturday morning thinking about what I want to cook and head straight out to the kitchen without even getting dressed.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazon is having a 4 for 3 sale. I only needed a new whisk, but I found a few other things I needed as well.

View attachment 68427


View attachment 68428


View attachment 68429


View attachment 68430


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 9, 2009)

Those oxo good grips clips rule. My kids got me some and I love them.


----------



## Friday (Aug 10, 2009)

My sister got me a magnetic knife holder for my birthday. It's a bar that we put up on the side of the cabinet to the right of the sink. All my good knives fit on it neatly. I'm so happy to get them out of the drawer. It's not good for them to be jumbled in there and they're sharp! I've cut myself digging one out more than once.


----------



## Sugar (Sep 3, 2009)

Sur La table had a great sale on these mugs.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 3, 2009)

Amazon is still having their 4 for 3 promotion.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 3, 2009)

ProBake Teflon Platinum 12.8-by-8.9-by-2-Inch Bake, Broil, & Roast Pan Set with Chrome Rack


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 4, 2009)

I feel really nerdy being as excited as i am about my purchase  I am staying in a hotel with a kitchen so i can bake Alex's birthday cake for his party tomorrow and there was no measuring device. So went to the store and picked up this cool little set of measuring stuff. It's scoops that have on one end the cups and the other end of the handle are measuring spoons. Its so cool. i like the scoop factor of it but it also has the spoon measurements that i'll need while cooking! I'm so excited


----------



## comaseason (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm gonna make me some serious sandwiches. Little pan roasted turkey, little tillamook sharp cheddar, little pesto, little roasted red pepper, little gorganzola... oh my. Tasty. :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 9, 2009)

I just bought a Hamilton Beach red automatic coffee maker.






And I bought some cheese from Laughing Cow. I used to LOVE Laughing Cow cheese so I'm reinvestigating.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 9, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Amazon is still having their 4 for 3 promotion.



What is this stuff Misty?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 9, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> What is this stuff Misty?



You buy 3 items and the 4th one is free. It's on a lot of different things. When you click on the item, scroll down and it should say this item qualifies for our 4 for 3 promotion.

I've gotten some great stuff.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 9, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> You buy 3 items and the 4th one is free. It's on a lot of different things. When you click on the item, scroll down and it should say this item qualifies for our 4 for 3 promotion.
> 
> I've gotten some great stuff.



I know this sounds retarded but other than the third item I'm not sure what those things are you posted.  Is the first one a rolling pin? I'm seriously asking. lol

By the way, I just bought a Wolfgang Puck Food Processor in red! :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 9, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I know this sounds retarded but other than the third item I'm not sure what those things are you posted.  Is the first one a rolling pin? I'm seriously asking. lol
> 
> By the way, I just bought a Wolfgang Puck Food Processor in red! :wubu:



Some of it's not posted here because it includes a lot of stuff from their site..not just kitchen stuff. I've gotten some books and a few grocery items..etc.

Red...you're a woman after my heart with all this red stuff!


----------



## cnk2cav (Sep 9, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I know this sounds retarded but other than the third item I'm not sure what those things are you posted.  Is the first one a rolling pin? I'm seriously asking. lol



I think the first is a rolling pin, second a silicone cookie sheet kind of thing, and I'm still trying to figure out the fourth...

Oh, and my most recent purchase was a magic bullet, and I'm loving it!


----------



## Sugar (Sep 9, 2009)

cnk2cav said:


> I think the first is a rolling pin, second a silicone cookie sheet kind of thing, and I'm still trying to figure out the fourth, maybe meat tenderizers?



A grill pan for indoor use.

A cookie/biscuit cutters.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 9, 2009)

cnk2cav said:


> I think the first is a rolling pin, second a silicone cookie sheet kind of thing, and I'm still trying to figure out the fourth...
> 
> Oh, and my most recent purchase was a magic bullet, and I'm loving it!





Lucky said:


> A grill pan for indoor use.
> 
> A cookie/biscuit cutters.



Thanks ladies. The silicone matt I had no clue what that was. Without a true scale as to the size of the items it was hard to tell. The cookie/biscuit cutters could have also been cake pan inserts to my eye. Thanks!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 9, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks ladies. The silicone matt I had no clue what that was. Without a true scale as to the size of the items it was hard to tell. The cookie/biscuit cutters could have also been cake pan inserts to my eye. Thanks!



Sorry..I was really dense today.

The first round I bought 2 whisks, a garlic press and some clips.

The ladies explained the others. Sorry!


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm in the process of gradually replacing all of my second-hand, mismatched kitchen stuff with new quality stuff, and yesterday this Cuisinart pots & pans set arrived: 






And it is _beautiful_. Great quality, much better than I'd dared imagine for such a low price. They have a thick, heavy bottom, and the one I christened last night washed up like a dream. Very, very happy (though, as a new cooking convert, I'm struggling with feelings of "I'm not worthy!"). :smitten:


----------



## Sugar (Sep 11, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I'm in the process of gradually replacing all of my second-hand, mismatched kitchen stuff with new quality stuff, and yesterday this Cuisinart pots & pans set arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are SO worthy...and I'll be over around 7 for dinner!


----------



## Chef (Sep 11, 2009)

I really like the stainless set that I bought a few years ago, and you'll wonder how you ever got along without it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 15, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I just bought a Hamilton Beach red automatic coffee maker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, this coffee maching is JUST what I needed! So glad. :bounce:


----------



## mybluice (Sep 20, 2009)

I got this Hamilton Beach Programmable Slow Cooker.....I love it! 

View attachment 33966_hero.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 5, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I know this sounds retarded but other than the third item I'm not sure what those things are you posted.  Is the first one a rolling pin? I'm seriously asking. lol
> 
> By the way, I just bought a Wolfgang Puck Food Processor in red! :wubu:



I finally got around to opening the box for this food processor from Wolfgang Puck and it.. is.. the.. AWESOME!! I made Australian lamb with onions, garlic, olive oil, lemon juice, fresh mint and rosmary, kosher salt, pepper and a smidge of vinegar. Tossed it all in the processor and let it spin. Boy did this lamb come out GOOD. The processor works and cleans like a dream. I owned an inexpensive processor before that I loved but when my sister had her baby and needed one I gave it to her since I wasn't using it much at the time. I couldnt find the same model at Target so I was heart broken but I am very pleased with this purchase. More than a worthy replacement. 

As you recall I also purchased a red coffee maker. I was worried that all these red appliances would be mis matched shades and funny looking against each other but I'm not picky. Whatever is cute and works. What is so peculiar though is that both the coffee maker and the processor aren't really red per se. They are like a deep cranberry and match each other perfetly and coincidentally, the lids to my Rubbermaid plastic containers too. So I Forrest Gumped my way into looking like one of those type A, eye twitching, anal compulsive "Everything Must Match" kitchen whores. Cool!


----------



## comaseason (Oct 8, 2009)

Bought something new and fun for my slew of holiday baking coming up...










And...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 8, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Bought something new and fun for my slew of holiday baking coming up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comaseason is that a cookbook? That all looks very interesting and imaginative.


----------



## comaseason (Oct 8, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Comaseason is that a cookbook? That all looks very interesting and imaginative.



Yup, it's a cookbook with over 100 brownie recipes in it, all with full color pictures (I need pictures in my cookbooks).

I got 2 of the pans, if my experience with it goes well I'll give the 2nd one as a gift. The pan is really neat, the bottom lifts out so it'll be great for making really beautiful edible gifts.

I always bake or make cookies for gifts during the holiday season, but have always shied away from brownies or bars because they never really look pretty. Either I can't cut them right or I screw up getting them out of the pan somehow (you can only do so much with grease, flour and parchment)...so it'll be fun to do something new and unexpected for my peeps.

The recipe they have pictured is a brownie with a truffle on top. Which will work out good for me this year because it's my truffle/candy making year (I alternate years cookies or candy).

I'm babbling! But I'm excited. And apparently a dork as well.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 12, 2009)

I didn't buy it. Rob bought it for me as an early Christmas gift.

I love it!!!

The 90th Anniversary Kitchen Aide Stand Mixer from Williams-Sonoma.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 12, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I didn't buy it. Rob bought it for me as an early Christmas gift.
> 
> I love it!!!
> 
> The 90th Anniversary Kitchen Aide Stand Mixer from Williams-Sonoma.



Oh my GAAAADDD!!!! That is Beautiful! :smitten::smitten::smitten: I love it Misty. He should definitley be cloned.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 14, 2009)

Flea markets are the best! I went to one today and hit the jackpot. 
I still have to make sure that all the parts are there and in working order (it looks like it so far) and if they are I got some really good kitchen goodies for cheap!
I got:

Hamilton Beach juicer - $3
Presto Salad Shooter - $2
Presto Fry Daddy - $3
Krups Opti Pro - $3

The Fry Daddy looks like it might be brand new. Woo hoo! I wasn't even sure what the heck the Opti Pro did at first. I thought it was just a slicer/shredder, etc. but when I was reading the booklet I saw that it kneads bread dough too. That is what sold me on it. Well, that and the price. lol I figured I'd take a chance on these items for the price. I looked over them the best I could at the flea market and they looked pretty good. These things cost a heck of a lot more than what I paid for them! 
I love a good deal! I can't wait to use them. :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 15, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Flea markets are the best! I went to one today and hit the jackpot.
> I still have to make sure that all the parts are there and in working order (it looks like it so far) and if they are I got some really good kitchen goodies for cheap!
> I got:
> 
> ...



Great finds! I hope they all work. I love my salad shooter though I mostly shred cheese with it :blush:


----------



## Chef (Oct 15, 2009)

I haven't bought anything yet.. I've had another (YET ANOTHER) can opener break on me. I'm just about to buy an electric, but, I'm operating under the assumption that electric can openers are bad. I've no idea where I got this notion, but what do y'all use?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 15, 2009)

Chef said:


> I haven't bought anything yet.. I've had another (YET ANOTHER) can opener break on me. I'm just about to buy an electric, but, I'm operating under the assumption that electric can openers are bad. I've no idea where I got this notion, but what do y'all use?



I have the opening station from Hamilition Beach.. LOOOVVEEE IT.

It's an electric can opener. It has a jar opener, a bottle opener and a blade to open those damn double plastic packages that I can never get into.

I like it.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 15, 2009)

Chef said:


> I haven't bought anything yet.. I've had another (YET ANOTHER) can opener break on me. I'm just about to buy an electric, but, I'm operating under the assumption that electric can openers are bad. I've no idea where I got this notion, but what do y'all use?



Electric can openers are so much easier!


----------



## Brenda (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Chef (Oct 16, 2009)

I take it that Brenda likes her new food processor so much.. 

she's speechless


----------



## Brenda (Oct 16, 2009)

It's greatness speaks for itself.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 16, 2009)

Brenda said:


> It's greatness speaks for itself.



The newest issue of consumer reports rates that model the highest.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 17, 2009)

Chef said:


> I haven't bought anything yet.. I've had another (YET ANOTHER) can opener break on me. I'm just about to buy an electric, but, I'm operating under the assumption that electric can openers are bad. I've no idea where I got this notion, but what do y'all use?



I love the One Touch Can Opener






My kids bought it for me. Just make sure the batteries are always good. It is really hard to get the lid away from it if the batteries die half way through


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 19, 2009)

IdahoCynth said:


> I love the One Touch Can Opener
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was looking at that and thinking of getting it. I need a new can opener since my old faithful of a few years is beginning to not work so well lately.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 25, 2009)

:bounce:!!!OMG, OMG, OMG!!!:bounce:​
I'm so excited. I took advantage of that 4 for 3 deal at Amazon that Misty has been talking about and.... *drum roll* .... I finally got my cast iron cookwear. I'm so excited. 

Lodge Logic Boy Scouts of America Pre-Seasoned 12-Inch Skillet





Lodge Logic 12-Inch Iron Cover





Lodge Logic 5 Qt Double Dutch Oven and Casserole with Skillet cover set, 10-1/4-Inch in diameter





Lodge Texas Treasury of Dutch Oven Cooking Cookbook


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 26, 2009)

I am jealous! You will love it..I promise! Just keep it seasoned up!


----------



## Sugar (Nov 5, 2009)

A new garbage disposal...be jealous...be very jealous. It's standard builder's grade and will never see daylight for another 10 years.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 14, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Bought something new and fun for my slew of holiday baking coming up...



Ooooh the Perfect Brownie Pan ~ I want that so bad! I don't get excited over cooking stuff, but baking stuff makes me happy. For cooking I use whatever pots and pans we have, the food comes out fine - but give me a cake decorating kit or a really good nonstick baking dish and I'm in heaven! I've wanted that brownie pan since the first time I saw the commercial, it looks so fun to use! Please post pictures when you finally bake something with it, I really want to buy it and I'd love to know if it works as well as it appears to on TV. 
I also want the giant cupcake cake pan set, the one that makes a cake sized cupcake and you can fill the middle with whatever filling you want. It looks so fun to use.


----------



## toni (Dec 4, 2009)

Food Network Immersion Hand Blender 

View attachment foodnetwork.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 28, 2010)

Love my new plates from Ikea.







And I just had to buy this adorable bird platter!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 29, 2010)

I <3 Ikea.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 2, 2021)

a kitchen/dining edition. I'll revive this thread

Here my recent purchases:
A measuring cup of made of borosilicate glass, seeds for my new approach of urban gardening, and a growing set for sprouts and shoots....


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 27, 2021)

Didn't buy both today but within the last couple of days - one in a store and one was delivered here recently.

So, I always wanted this whipped cream maker. My parents used to have one. Now I call one my own too. 
And the set of piping nozzles- I'll try them next time when I make some cake with a hopefully decent looking topping. 
I'll share the results - no matter what happens.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 20, 2021)

A silicone baking pan for muffins or ice cream shaped as snowflakes...

I'll try it tomorrow- depending on result there will be a post in the Cakes cakes cakes- thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2021)

Got this pioneer woman pie dish and mini spatula set last week. Early Black Friday sale at Walmart. Made a chicken pot pie in that dish


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 26, 2021)

Yesterday I welcomed these two in my household...


----------



## TheShannan (Jan 31, 2022)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Got this pioneer woman pie dish and mini spatula set last week. Early Black Friday sale at Walmart. Made a chicken pot pie in that dish


I love The Pioneer Woman stuff!! I really want the crockpot


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 11, 2022)

I don't know why but I had to buy those egg cups... 



​


----------



## Aqw (Feb 11, 2022)

So sweet


----------



## Pluviophile (Feb 12, 2022)

@DazzlingAnna That's so cute looking cup set. 

My purchase is a set of spoons and 2 coffee mugs.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 12, 2022)

We really need a rice cooker since the previous one was infested with maggots and it was wearing out anyways. I'm planning to buy a nicer brand. Which is Zojirushi.

Oh, and hopefully someday I will splurge on a slow cooker! Our Crock Pot broke. Stupid short cord!


----------

